# [gelöst] externe USB-Platte verbummelt sich

## momonster

Hallo,

Ich habe Probleme mit meiner externen USB-Platte. Undzwar bekomme ich beim schreiben auf die Platte nach einiger Zeit Fehler und dann hängt sich die Platte aus.

Ich habe es mit den mit gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8 und gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4 probiert, das übliche USB-Geraffel ist aktiviert.

/var/log/messages sagt folgendes:

```
Aug  1 08:23:27 tux EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux ehci_hcd 0000:01:02.3: dev 1 ep1out scatterlist error -108/-108

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x00070000

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 77671

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x00070000

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 77711

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 9706

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Aborting journal on device sda1.

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux journal commit I/O error

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 10911858

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 10916871

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 11698176

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 11703306

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 11705356

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:38 tux usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux usb-storage: device found at 4

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

Aug  1 08:27:39 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Maxtor   3200             0344 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sdb: sdb1 sdb2

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux usb-storage: device scan complete

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Aug  1 08:27:44 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:28:01 tux su[11018]: Successful su for root by mo

Aug  1 08:28:01 tux su[11018]: + pts/1 mo:root

Aug  1 08:28:01 tux su(pam_unix)[11018]: session opened for user root by (uid=1001)

Aug  1 08:28:07 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:28:07 tux printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Aug  1 08:28:07 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1565

Aug  1 08:28:07 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Aug  1 08:28:07 tux scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Aug  1 08:28:07 tux Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

Aug  1 08:28:07 tux lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

```

Unter Last tritt dieses Problem übrigens nicht auf, sondern nur wenn der Rechner seine volle Aufmerksamkeit (und Geschwindigkeit) dem USB-Bus widmen kann.

Am gleichen Rechner gibt es unter Ubuntu oder Windows keine Probleme mit der Platte.Last edited by momonster on Mon Sep 17, 2007 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

schonmal probiert ohne usb-2.0 (ehci modul nicht geladen)?

----------

## momonster

 *firefly wrote:*   

> schonmal probiert ohne usb-2.0 (ehci modul nicht geladen)?

 

Ja, USB 1 funktioniert.

Habe die Platte auch mal versuchsweise synchron gemountet, das Problem besteht auch dann, nach ca. 2GB Daten ist Schluss.

<ratemodus>

Scheint ja irgendwie ein Timingproblem zu sein, ich denke das der Chip in dem Gehäuse mit dem Schreiben nicht hinterherkommt und/oder dem Rechner nicht rechtzeitig Bescheid sagt das er mal ein Päuschen machen soll.

</ratemodus>

----------

## momonster

Ich habe es mal mit dem Vanilla-Kernel probiert: das Problem besteht auch damit.

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Finswimmer

Such mal nach deiner Platte im Internet, evtl haben da andere das gleiche Problem.

Tobi

----------

## momonster

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Such mal nach deiner Platte im Internet, evtl haben da andere das gleiche Problem.

 

Ja, aber leider auch keine Lösung außer die Platte an USB-1 zu hängen.

Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit rsync zu sagen das es sagen wir mal jede Minute 10 Sekunden pausieren soll, um der Platte die Chance zu geben die Daten zu schreiben?

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl wenn du die Geschwindigkeit begrenzt:

--bwlimit=KBPS aus "man rsync"

Tobi

----------

## momonster

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Evtl wenn du die Geschwindigkeit begrenzt:
> 
> --bwlimit=KBPS aus "man rsync"
> 
> Tobi

 

Danke, das hilft erstmal ...

Es wäre natürlich trotzdem schön wenn die Platte richtig funktionieren würde.

Nun ja, war halt zu billig ...

Edit:

Mist, hilft doch nicht, bei großen Dateien kommt dann irgendwann der Abbruch.

----------

## oscarwild

Also wir haben hier aktuell zig externe USB-Festplatten unterschiedlicher Hersteller unter Linux im Einsatz. Dabei beobachte ich: manche Platten booten an bestimmten Rechnern nicht, manche nur mit externer Stromversorgung, andere sind im Betrieb instabil, mit ähnlichen Effekten wie Du sie beschrieben hast, einige laufen dagegen vollkommen unauffällig.

Mein persönliches Fazit: mit USB-Platten ist das so ein Glücksspiel, warum auch immer. Ich verwende daher wenn möglich nur noch SATA-Platten mit Wechelrahmen etc.

Was hier manchmal hilft: schließ die Platte mal über einen USB-HUB an!

----------

## momonster

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Was hier manchmal hilft: schließ die Platte mal über einen USB-HUB an!

 

Klappt leider auch nicht.

Ich mache mein Backup jetzt immer über Ubuntu, da zickt die Platte seltsamerweise nicht so sehr rum.

/var/log/messages unter Ubuntu:

```
Aug  6 13:05:07 tux hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

Aug  6 13:05:07 tux usb 1-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
```

Allerdings bleibt die Platte eingehängt und benutzbar.

Trotzdem Danke,

momonster

PS. Das Kabel ist in Ordnung , auch die Strippen im Rechner  :Smile: 

----------

## momonster

Nachdem ich nun meinem Rechner eine neue USB-Karte spendiert habe funktioniert die Festplatte tadellos.

Vorher:

```
01:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

01:02.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

01:02.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

01:02.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)
```

Jetzt:

```
01:00.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

01:00.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

01:00.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)
```

Edit:

Ach, und sie ist etwa doppelt so schnell wie vorher   :Smile: 

----------

